# Switcher



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I cant find who gave me info o a switcher i was asking info. On were the hobby shop has wasnt sure if it was a 342 or 343 price asking 250. Or 280. Not sure wel its a 343 reverse unit in tender and has knuckle couplers. Doesn't say ac or dc. 

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I cant find who gave me info o a switcher i was asking info. On were the hobby shop has wasnt sure if it was a 342 or 343 price asking 250. Or 280. Not sure wel its a 343 reverse unit in tender and has knuckle couplers. Doesn't say ac or dc.
> 
> Al


343 with the e-unit in tender is a good one to have, not sure about the price..Offer him $200...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All 343 engines have universal motors so no concern there. Price varies a lot with condition. $200 is a fair offer unless this is in collectable condition.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks guys .he might take for that i help him time to time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> 343 with the e-unit in tender is a good one to have, not sure about the price..Offer him $200...


Hey King of S..........is this S scale diesel locomotive worth what they are asking here?








American Flyer S # CNW Chicago & Northwestern BALDWIN DIESEL LOCOMOTIVE ~ F04 | eBay


Find great deals for American Flyer S # CNW Chicago & Northwestern BALDWIN DIESEL LOCOMOTIVE ~ F04. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com





Unless they made other green loco's this is the one I have.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The yellow/green Baldwin switchers were made in different years with different numbers. Most common would be the 355. Then the 21801 and the 21808. A 21801-1 dummy was made to go with the 21801. Painted green versions are always worth more that unpainted green plastic versions. The unpainted green 21801 shown would grade as an E-, so condition is pretty good. Operation is an unknown and these engines and their reverse units were problematic. I would estimate value at $125, $150 if the screwholes above the couplers are not cracked.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> The yellow/green Baldwin switchers were made in different years with different numbers. Most common would be the 355. Then the 21801 and the 21808. A 21801-1 dummy was made to go with the 21801. Painted green versions are always worth more that unpainted green plastic versions. The unpainted green 21801 shown would grade as an E-, so condition is pretty good. Operation is an unknown and these engines and their reverse units were problematic. I would estimate value at $125, $150 if the screwholes above the couplers are not cracked.


Thanks, I will have to make the long journey downstairs to see what I have.
I didn't think it was worth that much, mine has a motor.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The value of these is almost completely in the condition since it is not rare. A VG condition would be more like $75.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahhh, you just popped my bubble. The other price is better. 
I got it for free, it was a local town dump save.
My Bro in Law ran the payloader and when folks came in to dump stuff he would wait till they went and pick through the pile before he mowed it over with the machine.
He had to rent a storage unit for all the stuff he found.
A lot was old but like in new shape. All kinds of things, people just tossed.
The trains he picked out and gave them to me. 
It is in good shape.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I like free! Then whatever it is worth is all upside.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would say $75 bucks is a good price. I have 3 of them, along with the cars to complete the set. Dad bought me this set in 1957....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 21801 is worth about 15% more than the 355. If either is painted green then double the price. A shell without a crack in either screwhole adds 20% to the value.
The big factor in the value decline of the Baldwins is only collectors want them and collectors want condition 8 or better. Many operators are buying the newly released S gauge Baldwins from Lionel.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Went to talk about the switcher lowest he will go is 225.00 i will hold off. I saw three of them on ebay between 165. To 180. . no hurry .

Al


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I also have a Baldwin 355 (from 1957). My first AF and so I'd never part with it. I did put a can motor and reverse unit in it. Best thing I ever did to it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, just be careful what you bid on. I only see one 343 that is the Reverse in Tender model and that one definitely is not running since the 5th wire is not connected to the plug.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Year i wil going to hold off for a little bet have some projects coming up spent alot last month or so . i will wait. Thanks again 

Al


----------

